# Cleaning function not working properly



## Poshbird14 (Jul 18, 2020)

Just trying to clean my sage coffee bean to cup machine and all the water is emptying into the overflow draw and no water is coming out of the portafilter spouts like the videos are showing. Water will run through without the black cleaning disc not indpserted but as soon as I put it in As shown it carries on collecting in the lower draw......any ideas pls many thanks


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Poshbird14 said:


> Just trying to clean my sage coffee bean to cup machine and all the water is emptying into the overflow draw and no water is coming out of the portafilter spouts like the videos are showing. Water will run through without the black cleaning disc not indpserted but as soon as I put it in As shown it carries on collecting in the lower draw......any ideas pls many thanks


 Thats what it should be doing, its back flushing the machine and removing all the coffee oils from the internal pipes.


----------



## Poshbird14 (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you it's just as the water wasn't coming out of the spouts I was worried as shows it doing so on all the videos I looked at...many thanks


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

The later machines, mines a bes870uk, empty through the screen head. Earlier ones I believe did as yours is into the overflow container.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

skylark said:


> The later machines, mines a bes870uk, empty through the screen head. Earlier ones I believe did as yours is into the overflow container.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 It's the other way round, the earlier machines had a single hole in the black dick, which allowed some of the water to pass through the portafilter. They have removed the hole on the new models. Mine is 6 months old and has no hole.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Depends on what you class as the 'earlier' machine I suppose. Mines an 870uk model and it DOES discharge via the showerhead. Wasn't there an earlier and a later version.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Thats corect, 870uk and 875uk being the later model. It also depends on which machine he has, he's not said its the BE.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Funnily enough I did my first clean on Friday. It all depends in whether the cleaning disk has a hole in it or not. If there's no hole then the water can't flush through the portafilter and will run through into the drip tray as it did on mine.

This popped up in my YouTube feed today:


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

So, the 870 is an earlier machine then. Mines about 2 yrs old. Later machines (875??) have a modded cleaning disk with no hole, strange? Think they just forgot about the hole?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Not having the hole ensures the backflush happens correctly I guess. Maybe it wasn't working so well with the hole as too much water and pressure was being lost and this is a modification to improve it


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Wouldn't they offer owners a revised disc if that was for be to be a problem?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Unless they made a change to the way the machine and the cleaning function worked along the way. Would imagine it's best to use the disk you got with the machine at the time you bought it


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

P.s. I'm only offering up the ramblings of a half-cut novice here. I honestly do not have a clue about any of this. Haha


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

skylark said:


> So, the 870 is an earlier machine then. Mines about 2 yrs old. Later machines (875??) have a modded cleaning disk with no hole, strange? Think they just forgot about the hole?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 I contacted sage when i first got my machine and asked why my disc didn't have the hole, their response was the cleaning cycle works better without it as it forces all the cleaner to flush back through the machine and not out the portafilter.

But to be honest the pressure that builds up on mine during the clean, when i remove the portafilter the water goes everywhere.


----------

